# Cuddeback,  "Cam Error" ?????



## Davexx1

On several occasions recently when I went to check my Cuddeback 3.0 digital trail camera, I have found it with "Cam Error" in the display.  The camera had taken some photos but at some point had gone into the cam error mode and quit working.

Another time I found the camera flashing a continuous "Reading Card, Do Not Remove" message.

In both instances I had to pull a battery, then re-insert it to re-start the camera, then re-set all in order to "Disarm" the camera, then change the media card.

I had this happen a year or two ago and if I remember correctly I found the problem was one of my Lexar 256m media cards.  Bought a new media card and the problem went away.  Hopefully that is all that is wrong now.

Anyone else had this problem?

How long do media cards last?

Dave


----------



## Wetzel

My cuddeback cameras have give a "cam error " a couple of times over the last year or so.  Not sure what caused it.  I always thought is was the battery connection going on and off until it gave an error message; but that was just my thinking, not really sure what caused it.  I've always just reset it and it's worked fine for weeks/months and then it'll do it again.


----------



## Davexx1

I have never had any problem with the battery connection in this original model Cuddeback 3.0 dig camera.

Dave


----------



## trailhunter

I've got the same problem with 2 cudde's.  I used the bandaid solution like you did for a couple months and finally had to pull one all together.  It would take between 3 to 10 pictures and go into error after only a day or two.  Full batteries and nothing I could do to get it to work properly.  It got progressively worse.  The other camera is still out in the woods and about every 3rd time it shows error, though even then it usually will take at least 30 or 40 pictures.  All with different types of cards (both cameras came out of the same batch).  At some point I will try to send them in, I've just been putting it off.  I know Cudde has had some quality control issues with their newest cameras (though these are the 2005 models) and I have stayed away from them for these reasons.  Let me know if you find anything out.

th


----------



## Davexx1

My cam is in the woods now with a known good media card.  It has been there since Sunday and I won't get to check it until this coming weekend.  If it works perfectly all week long, I would have to think the problem was a bad media card.

I should know something Friday afternoon or Sat morning and will post report here as soon as I can.

Just curious, if this problem persists, and if/when you send the cam back to Cuddeback, can they fix/cure it?

Dave1


----------



## Handgunner

Mine has been doing this recently as well.  2 times in two weeks.

I took the batteries out, and left them out for about 15 minutes.  Non-typical says that 1 minute is fine and should reset the camera.

I'm not sure what causes it, but it IS frustrating when you have a fresh torn up scrape in front of the camera, pull the card only to find 2 pictures of a doe and then "cam error" for the next 5 days!!!

If it keeps it up, I guess I'll be sending it back to Cuddeback.  For $110 they'll replace everything in it and give it another 6 month warranty.


----------



## Davexx1

After having the camera work almost flawlessly for the years I have had it, I do know the frustration when something goes askew (especially right now).

I read on their website in the troubleshooting guide the media card could go bad causing some problems.  I think (and hope) this is my problem as this happened once before and a new media card cured it.

I did not know to pull a battery and leave out for a certain length of time to allow camera to reset itself.  I usually pop one out just enough to break the circuit then put it right back in to re-start the camera.  Doing so always clears the problem.  I may try pulling/leaving a battery out for a minute or two this weekend if I am still having trouble.

Dave1


----------



## Handgunner

Davexx1 said:


> After having the camera work almost flawlessly for the years I have had it, I do know the frustration when something goes askew (especially right now).
> 
> I read on their website in the troubleshooting guide the media card could go bad causing some problems.  I think (and hope) this is my problem as this happened once before and a new media card cured it.
> 
> I did not know to pull a battery and leave out for a certain length of time to allow camera to reset itself.  I usually pop one out just enough to break the circuit then put it right back in to re-start the camera.  Doing so always clears the problem.  I may try pulling/leaving a battery out for a minute or two this weekend if I am still having trouble.
> 
> Dave1


You might want to also try reformatting your card.

Non-typical should be able to walk you through that as well.  They did me and it fixed my problem last year when I had problems with it.


----------



## trailhunter

I've got about 20 cf cards that I cycle through my cameras, 5 of which are Cudde's.  Both cameras that are malfunctioning had batteries out of them for over a day and still no luck.  It may end up being a corrupt card (I've had three in the last 4 years) but I believe my cameras were a bad batch.  Good info and discussion, keep it up.

th


----------



## Davexx1

I have reformatted the cards as soon as I put them in the camera.

Went last night to one local outlet to buy a new Sandisk Compact Flash media card as they were on sale for $20.  The smallest capacity card they had was 1 gig and they were the Ultra II cards.  I remember some talk a while back about the which cards would work best in the Cuddeback cameras but don't remember which one was the best and reccommended one.  I may call Cuddeback today and see what they reccomend before I buy any new cards.

I don't need a 1 gig card but it seems they don't make the lesser capacity cards any longer.  I can buy a 1 gig CF card for half of what I paid for a 256mb card a couple years ago.

Dave1


----------



## Handgunner

Davexx1 said:
			
		

> I don't need a 1 gig card but it seems they don't make the lesser capacity cards any longer. I can buy a 1 gig CF card for half of what I paid for a 256mb card a couple years ago.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## trailhunter

One other thing, try clearing the memory of the camera manually also if nothing else works (ie without a card in it).  You may have to hook it up to your computer to get the pictures off.  I was able to solve the issues with another Cudde this way a while back and have had no problems with it since (fingers crossed).  It had filled up the internal memory with about 20 pics from the year before.  I don't know what was going on with the camera or why this seemed to help, but it did.  

However, I also attempted to do this on my two problem cameras and it has had no  effect.

th


----------



## Davexx1

I have always used a media card in the camera so there cannot be any images in the camera memory.  If there were any images in the camera memory, I think it automatically downloads those images to the media card as soon as it is plugged in.

If you have never used a media card, try one and see if it helps your camera.  These cameras use a "Compact Flash" type media card.  Be careful with it when inserting to be sure it goes in straight.

Dave1


----------



## trailhunter

Dave, 

Like I said before, I have about 20 compact flash cards which cycle through my leaf rivers and cuddes, with around 6 of those cards not in use at any given time (I wish they took Sd cards like the new stealths I picked up!).  I was amazed too when the internal memory had pictures on it as I always run the cameras with cards.  In fact, I wasn't actually looking for pictures, as I had the camera out of the field and was trying to hard sinc it to the computer.  if nothing else, its worth a try if you are still having problems before paying shipping back to cuddeback.  Hope you get it working.

th


----------



## Davexx1

As soon as I get out there, I will pull the card and check the camera to see if any pics are in its internal memory.

The camera is presently set up over a very busy three way crossing where I took a nice 8 pt two weeks ago.  It has been there since Sunday afternoon with a good media card in it so hopefully it is working perfectly and now has pics of big racked bucks.    

Dave


----------



## Davexx1

TH

What kind of media cards do you use?

Do you use the newer style cards that are supposed to be faster loading such as the Sandisk brand "Ultra II" cards?

Dave


----------



## elfiii

You can still get 256 and 512 meg cards. Sandisk and other "name brand" cards seem to cause fewer problems for me. Once I switched to them from the El Cheapos my problems went away.

I have had problems with my Cuddies in the past. I can tell you now, Non Typical's customer service is as good as it gets. I have sent cameras in four times in the last year and a half. Repairs were never more than $35, and if I sent the camera next day air on Monday I had it back by Friday.


----------



## trailhunter

Dave,

I've used Kodak, Sandisk, Lexar, kingston and seems like another off brand over the last few years.  I will never buy another Kingston or other cheap card as they lasted all of 4 months.  I wasn't even considering them in the cards that went corrupt as they just completely stopped working.  

I'll still occassionally use some of the first kodak and Lexar cards I bought 3 or 4 years ago and they have taken thousands of pictures with no problems.  I've found Sandisk to be good as well, though I've stayed away from the ultra cards for the same reasons you mentioned.  The one gig, sandisk are about perfect for my older cameras.  

th


----------



## Davexx1

I have been looking around here and have not found any of the standard type compact flash cards in any capacity less than 1 gig and those are selling for $30 up.

Is there a good mail order supply where these cards can be ordered and are less expensive than the typical retail outlet?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## trailhunter

Check ebay, just be sure and watch the feedback.  By the way, I just got an RMA number for one of my cuddes and plan on sending it in Monday.  

th


----------



## Handgunner

elfiii said:


> You can still get 256 and 512 meg cards. Sandisk and other "name brand" cards seem to cause fewer problems for me. Once I switched to them from the El Cheapos my problems went away.
> 
> I have had problems with my Cuddies in the past. I can tell you now, Non Typical's customer service is as good as it gets. I have sent cameras in four times in the last year and a half. Repairs were never more than $35, and if I sent the camera next day air on Monday I had it back by Friday.


$35?  Was that warranty work?  They told me that after the warranty ran out, they charged a flat fee of $110.


----------



## Davexx1

Since I quit using the suspect media card, my trail camera has worked perfectly.  Trouble is now I only have one good standard speed CF media card left and cannot find any replacements here locally.  There are plenty of the newer high speed cards such as the Sandisk brand Ultra II and similar, but no standard speed CF cards can be found.

I searched on line and did find some of the standard speed CF media cards, but they are as expensive as the newer higher speed high capacity cards that I can find plenty of here locally.  Frustrating.

At least I now know my camera is OK.

Dave1


----------



## Davexx1

I just ordered two Sandisk brand standard speed 1gb cards for $24.99 each from Tigerdirect.  I found the cards a few dollars cheaper at another online site but TD is not far from me and they will be shipped today.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=785023&CatId=376

Dave1


----------



## rip18

I have had really good luck with TigerDirect on hard drives, etc.

One thing to watch out for on eBay is "fake" CF cards.  They are CF cards, but are cheap knock-offs rather than the real McCoy.  SanDisk Extremes seem to be the most commonly "faked" card.  Here is some more info:
http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-SanDisk-Extreme-Compact-Flash-Cards-Exposed_W0QQugidZ10000000001456539


----------



## Davexx1

I have been having some conversation with Lexar customer service about these cards that have apparently gone bad.  It seems they may be willing to replace the defective cards because they are within the 5 year waranty period.

I don't have the sales receipts though.  Maybe they can check the serial number and determine the mfg  date and will replace them.  That would be good.   

Dave1


----------

